# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartphones >  Samsung Galaxy S7 and S7 edge, smartphones, Samsung Group, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Samsung Group

Samsung Galaxy S7 on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Samsung unveils latest smartphones, Samsung Galaxy S7 and S7 Edge

Published on Feb 21, 2016




> Samsung reveals its new Samsung Galaxy S7 and S7 Edge smartphones in Barcelona. The new S7 has a 5.1-inch screen and is loaded with Android 6.0 Marshmallow.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy S7 hands-on

Published on Feb 21, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy S7 full review

Published on Mar 8, 2016




> The Samsung Galaxy S7 finds itself in a slightly tricky situation. Samsung needed a big win from the Galaxy S6 in 2015, which it got after reinventing the design of its flagship smartphone, but you're not going to get the same degree of evolution again just a year later.
> 
> This means the Galaxy S7 falls firmly into the iterative camp, building on the solid foundations laid by its predecessor without fiddling with the winning formula too much. Here's our full review.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge full review

Published on Mar 8, 2016




> The Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge is a phone that impresses the second you pick it up, evoking feelings similar to those we experienced the first time we fondled HTC's One M8, one of the best-looking phones on the market.
> 
> Where the 'normal' Galaxy S7 is far too similar to the previous year's model, the S7 Edge takes a surprisingly successful smartphone in the S6 Edge and adds in some decent changes to make it worthy of the upgrade. Here's our full review.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy S7 active full features and specs

Published on Jun 6, 2016




> Exclusive to AT&T. Along with an IP68 rating that protects it from spills and splashes, it features 5.1-inch QUAD HD Super AMOLED display, so you can lose yourself in TV, movies, games and more. Features 4K video capture and a revolutionary 12 MP dual-pixel camera that makes capturing low-light photos a breeze.

----------

